# Extra stuff for your fursuit!



## CoonArt (Jul 8, 2011)

Accesiories for your fursuit, what kinda stuff do you have? (like Greifer has welding goggles, for example). How do you make your fursuit less dull and boring.  I'm just wondering about that.


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

If your meaning props, try this link. But also people clothing adapted for your fursuit's size work well.


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 8, 2011)

Collars, Earrings, Plushies...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 8, 2011)

sunwolfholland said:


> (and* I DON'T MEAN THE LOWER PART* of your suit, you naughty fur!


You know, instead of saying this, you could just not mention murrsuits at all.
Because this is the most controverial part of your post, it's bound to result in some discussion.
Besides, (not really on this specific subject) a dirty mind is a joy forever :V


----------



## Zodiakwolfy (Jul 8, 2011)

Collars always look nice c:

You could also try clothing, if yours is a partial. Find a funny or cool shirt at Hot Topic, or I really like 80stees. If you have a cat character, you might add a little bell to it's collar. 

Oh! and we can't forget squeakers, they're SO cute! ^^


----------



## Fay V (Jul 8, 2011)

I like my bell collar.  Jackets and things are really helpful since you have pockets


----------



## WingDog (Jul 10, 2011)

I was thinking instead of footpaws, getting Happyfeet, They are cheaper and are pretty cool looking.


----------



## Xiris (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a giant bell on a ribbon that I tie onto my tail and a giant yarn ball! Well, it is actually a bouncy playground ball wrapped in yarn. It is great to use to play with kids! 

This is the only pic I have that you can see both props on: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6040826


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2011)

WingDog said:


> I was thinking instead of footpaws, getting Happyfeet, They are cheaper and are pretty cool looking.


 
They look awsome!


----------



## CoonArt (Jul 19, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> You know, instead of saying this, you could just not mention murrsuits at all.
> Because this is the most controverial part of your post, it's bound to result in some discussion.
> Besides, (not really on this specific subject) a dirty mind is a joy forever :V


 
Edited it out... was a bit TOO MUCH!



v1111 said:


> I donâ€™t care what you did is right or wrong, I want you know only me have the right to make decision, cause I am the godfather until my death.


What's this has to do with the main subject: props for your fursuit?

Squeakers are always a big success!


----------



## Sar (Jul 20, 2011)

sunwolfholland said:


> Squeakers are always a big success!


 
Stick one in the tail for a suprise!


----------

